# [SOLVED] All ports closed???



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wanted to port forward a port "4446" because I wanted to try out remote msfpayload and use msfconsole to simulate a remote hacking over WAN. However, every port I portforward, nearly all the sites say that it cannot be reached. I have a linksys router and a Virgin Media modem/router. Is it a problem of the router or the modem/router.

Thanks alot in advance

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

Welcome to TSF!

Post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review.


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All ports closed???*

I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it does not have the exact feature as the DOS tracert but I installed a traceroute package using sudo apt-get and this is the result I was presented:

<result>
1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 0.891 ms 1.274 ms 1.885 ms
2 * * *
3 basl-core-2a-xe-132-0.network.virginmedia.net (80.1.81.217) 21.075 ms 21.553 ms 24.175 ms
4 brnt-bb-1a-ae10-0.network.virginmedia.net (81.96.0.145) 24.190 ms 24.304 ms 24.422 ms
5 * * *
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 nrth-bb-1c-ae0-0.network.virginmedia.net (62.254.42.134) 25.289 ms 42.216 ms 28.184 ms
9 * * *
10 ge-1-3-0.pat1.dee.yahoo.com (80.81.192.115) 32.439 ms 34.008 ms 32.257 ms
11 so-2-0-0.pat1.ams.yahoo.com (66.196.65.144) 35.037 ms 33.557 ms 34.349 ms
12 ae-5.pat1.iry.yahoo.com (216.115.104.64) 46.763 ms 46.746 ms 44.614 ms
13 ae-2.msr2.ir2.yahoo.com (66.196.65.159) 44.771 ms ae-2.msr1.ir2.yahoo.com (66.196.65.157) 42.925 ms ae-2.msr2.ir2.yahoo.com (66.196.65.159) 63.709 ms
14 et-18-18.bas1-2-prd.ir2.yahoo.com (77.238.186.43) 49.406 ms et-18-17.bas1-2-prd.ir2.yahoo.com (217.146.185.164) 45.639 ms et-18-9.bas1-2-prd.ir2.yahoo.com (217.146.185.182) 45.806 ms
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *
</result>

Thanks alot 

<Edit>
P.S : Even the simplest of common ports, like 80, 443 etc. show closed on www.canyouseemee.com.
</Edit>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

2nd hop is hidden from us. If you go to ipchicken.com is your public ip address in the 80.x.x.x subnet? If so that is good.

Are you running modem and router or all in one unit?
What firewall/antivirus are you running?


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All ports closed???*

No, my public ip address starts with a 94.X.X.X


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

That should be good. What firewall /antivirus are you running?


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well before I posted my question, I had disabled all firewall on my Linksys router and I also do not have any firewall or antivirus on my Ubuntu laptop.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

Can you bypass your router and connect to just the modem to get internet?


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All ports closed???*

Well, my virgin media super hub does allow wireless connection to itself, so basically I can connect to my router wirelessly for internet and also my modem (which also acts like a router) to connect to internet. I can connect directly to my virgin media super hub to access internet. I have port-forwarded on both the modem/router and my linksys router.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

You would need to only port forward in the modem/router to a directly wired pc which would be the target of the port forward. Once you have confirmed that is working we would move on to the Linksys router.

Did you set a static wan ip on the Linksys router?


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All ports closed???*

I have set a static ip for my laptop, but I have not actually set it through the actual router page.


----------



## yashle1611 (Feb 19, 2015)

*YES!!!*

YES!! I finally managed to solve it. The problem was in the double router configuration as both the routers were conflicting with each other. I turn off wireless transmission of my virgin media hub and I added a DMZ to my linksys router. I then portforwarded on my super hub to my linksys router and the portforwarded 4446 from my linksys router to my laptop.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!! I AM IN YOUr DEBT!!

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All ports closed???*

Glad you got it working. Thanks for the update.


----------

